# Zombieland whats your take?



## JimT (Sep 21, 2008)

I watched it tonight and thought it was funny as !!! Some things were silly but I really liked it 8.5/10....

Am I that far off the norm?



Jim


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I watched it on Saturday and I thought it was great! I think the silly things are partially what made the movie so great.

I found myself having a blast throughout the film and laughing out loud on numerous occasions.

It's gotten pretty good reviews. Rotten Tomatoes gives it like a 89% fresh rating, which is PRETTY good for a movie like Zombieland.

Woody Harrelson is just awesome in this movie.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm patiently waiting for the Blu-ray release of that one. :bigsmile:


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I loved this as well. I love the zombie genre, and it can be a little tough to do a "fun" movie like this without it being pretty stupid. I think Zombieland might have edged out Shaun of the Dead here, which is impressive.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Edged out 'Shaun of the Dead'? I really doubt it. :bigsmile:


----------



## knobert (Nov 9, 2009)

It was a "laugh out loud movie for sure!!!


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

'Shaun of the Dead'? Of course, hard to top that one indeed. :bigsmile:

* But I heard good things about 'Zombieland' too. :bigsmile:


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

It was close, a very tough call to make! I'd have to see them both again to decide.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, let's have a marathon. :bigsmile:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Owen Bartley said:


> ...and it can be a little tough to do a "fun" movie like this without it being pretty stupid.


Save this one for the understatement contest for the year!:rubeyes:

There are a few things in the world that I just can't tune in to. Zombie films are one of them. Sorry, I just don't get the humor nor the fun in this stuff.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Well it is absolutely over the top, that's for sure. You need to shut down your brains for these. :bigsmile:


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

lcaillo said:


> Save this one for the understatement contest for the year!:rubeyes:
> 
> There are a few things in the world that I just can't tune in to. Zombie films are one of them. Sorry, I just don't get the humor nor the fun in this stuff.


Well, it depends. If you mean the fun in the couple of recent zombie-comedy movies, then the fun is taking a well established genre, and playing on some of the generally accepted principles to twist them (i.e. hey... zombies tend to be very slow moving and stupid).

If you mean you don't get the zombie genre itself, then there's not much I can do to sell it to you, it's not everybody's thing. For whatever reason, I like these types of movies, although I'm hardly a connoisseur or an elitist who would classify the "28 Days/Weeks" films as non-zombie, or get down on the comedies for trashing the genre. I guess what I'm saying is that it's just something you happen to enjoy, or not.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

^ Yup, that's about it.  It is not indeed for all taste.


----------

